
Elastic Beanstalk Support for Go and Java - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/elastic-beanstalk-update-support-for-java-and-go/
======
talawahdotnet
Anybody try this out yet with an app server like Jetty or Wildfly Swarm? I am
curious if it supports a way to do graceful shutdown/restarts but I didn't
find anything in my initial scan of the documentation.

